# General > Reunions >  Wick High reunion  pupils starting in 1978

## Anonymous

Yo, ok here is the list .We hope to get something planned for Next year so any interested parties get in touch. For year commencing 1978....





Adrian Harper

Aelex Miller

Alan Gunn

Alexander Bremner

Alexander MacDonald

Alexander MacKay

Alexander Nicolson

Alexander Shearer

Alice Gordon

Alison MacKenzie

Alison Webster

Alistair MacDonald

Alistair Ross

Andrew Cabrelli

Andrew Malcolm

Andrew Malloch

Andrew Waring

Angela Cormack

Angela Gunn

Angus MacKay

Anne Campbell

Anne Mulraine

Anne Sutherland

Anne Sutherland

Anthea Sutherland

Antony Blunden

Arlene MacKay

Arlene Swanson

Ashif Mohammed

Audrey Chisholm

Audrey Thomson

Brenda MacKay

Brian Cormack

Brian Dewhurst

Brian Gerrie

Brian Grant

Brian McAuley

Brian Stewart

Bruce Robertson

Caroline Cormack

Caroline Gulloch

Catriona Doull

Catriona Fenton

Catriona MacDonald

Christine Simpson

Christopher Message

Colin Cormack

Colin Elder

Colin Murray

David Cass

David Lowther

David Taylor

Davina Talbot

Dawn Sutherland

Deirdre Ross

Dennise Cormack

Derek Heaton

Derry Paterson

Diana Shearer

Dianne Davidson

Donald Cormack

Donald Cornwell

Donald MacKenzie

Donald MacKenzie

Donald Mowatt

Donald Swanson

Donna Campbell

Dorothy Macadie

Douglas Bremner

Edward Beattie

Edward Sampson

Eileen Campbell

Eileen Harness

Elaine MacKay

Elaine Smart

Evelyn Sinclair

Ewan Graham

Fiona Carter

Fiona McAllan

Fiona Sutherland

Flora Blair

George Ewing

George Gunn

George Knowles

George McPhee

George Morrice

George Rollo

Gerald Herring

Geraldine Scott

Gilbert McPhee

Giles McArdle

Gillian MacDonald

Gordon Cormack

Gordon Innes

Gordon Joyce

Gordon Plowman

Gordon Stewart

Graeme Allan

Graeme Bremner

Graeme Douglas

Graeme Henderson

Graeme Plowman

Graham Sinclair

Gregor Swanson

Hazel Work

Heather Campbell

Heather Henderson

Heather Webster

Helen Mathieson

Hugh Ironside

Hugh Mallan

Iain MacPhee

Iain Sinclair

Irene Ross

Isaac McPhee

Isobel Campbell

Jacqueline Allan

Jacqueline Farmer

Jacqueline Robertson

James Drummond

James Howden

James Meil

James Miller

James Sutherland

James Taylor

Jamie Sutherland

Jane Cunningham

Jane Keith

Jane Sinclair

Janet MacKenzie

Janie Thain

Jennifer Banks

Jennifer MacKay

John Bain

John Cardosi

John Innes

John MacKenzie

John Mowatt

John Sutherland

John Young

Joyce Henderson

Joyce Hendry

Joyce Smith

Julie Cormack

June Leask

Karen Gunn

Karen MacGregor

Karen McLeod

Karen Oag

Karyn Cowie

Katherine Miller

Kathleen MacKenzie

Kathleen MacPhee

Katrina Duffy

Kay Forbes

Kay Miller

Kenneth MacDonald

Kevin Beales

Kevin MacAuley

Kevin Wares

Kirsty MacLeod

Laura Ferguson

Lesley Anne Robertson

Lesley Banks

Leslie Grant

Leslie McAlpine

Lewis Gove

Liam Sinclair

Lilian Rosie

Lilian Sim

Linda Cormack

Linda Durrie

Linda McAdie

Linda McCarthy

Linda Robertson

Lorna Coffield

Lorna Harcus

Lorna Shearer

Lorna Williamson

Lorraine Aitken

Lorraine Plowman

Lynda Miller

Lynn MacNab

Lynne Calder

Lynne Spence

Magnus Ryrie

Marea MacKay

Margaret MacDonald

Margaret Munro

Margaret Plowman

Margaret Sutherland

Marion Wares

Martin MacKenzie

Martin McDonald

Mary Reid

Mary Ronaldson

Mary Stephen

Mary Swanson

Matthew Dundas

Maureen Anderson

Maureen Crombie

Maxwell Newlands

Melanie Chalmers

Melanie Collins

Michael Bean

Michael MacDougall

Michael Miller

Michelle Jones

Michelle Steven

Niall Burns

Norma Campbell

Pamela Cook

Patricia Henderson

Pauline Wares

Phillip Ross

Rhona Nicolson

Richard Byrne

Richard Smith

Ricky Moore

Robert Boxall

Robert Coghill

Robert MacAdie

Robert MacKay

Robert Wyllie

Rodney Renfrew

Ronald Simpson

Ronald Sutherland

Ross Morrison

Ruth Lamont

Sandra MacDonald

Sandra MacKay

Sara MacPhee

Sheona Work

Shona Bain

Stefan Rochan

Stephen Dunnett

Stephen Smith

Stephen Sutherland

Stephen Sutherland

Stephen Webster

Stuart MacDonald

Stuart MacKenzie

Stuart McPhee

Stuart Revie

Susan Manson

Susan Read

Sylvia Forbes

Sylvia Stubbings

Teresa Wydmuch

Thomas Munro

Trevor Izzett

Valerie Sinclair

Valerie Sutherland

Wendy Cormack

Wendy MacNab

Weslay Jago

William Cormack

William Gunn

William Henderson

William MacAuley

William MacKay

William MaGee

William McWatt

William Rosie

William Ross

William Taylor

Zahid Amin





 ::

----------


## Anonymous

Richard

Upon reading your list of names, I have made a few enquiries.  It would seem that a small percentage of the persons mentioned have not yet been reintroduced into society.  One man who did'nt, mind his name being mentioned was Ronald Sutherland, better known as Tuddy.  Who we all know is completely insane.  I suggest you take a long hard think about what it is you plan to create.

P.S. Donald Macadie wont like being called Dorothy.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Dingus,



Ah can tell you that ah met tuddy a few months ago offshore, He his calmed doon since eh school days boot ah cannae vouch fur whit will happen if ye mix him wi alcahol....

----------


## Anonymous

Ah thocht we hed some boskers in wur year boot id looks lek they saved most o thum up for yur year, nae wonder e bloody High School teachers aged so quickly efter ye lot joined!!!

----------


## Anonymous

:: s Colin.

----------


## Anonymous

okay Richard all you have to do now is book a venue, hire a disco and send everone an invitation  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Ok right ye scruffians Brucer and slew brew away wi ye yer talkin kack as usual.Dingleberry ets easy till book a venue invites are somewhat harder as everyone has moved . need people to get in touch wi us. Ahm damn sure ye will see all oh e neep dockin lot an soread eh word!!!

----------


## Anonymous

E Gills crowd 'ill be able til hire e Canisbay or e Groats halls, Colorado wid be a fine turn, if thur no on e pension, or do ye no remember at times Richie??

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Richie am thinkin yeel hev til curb yer infatuation we Madame Butterfly and rustle up some crack on iss threed, If ids lookin lek September now then maybe ye can get some kind o date sorted oot when yer hom iss time, instead o playin wi darts!!! Also i wiz thinkin about fowks nicknames, how did Dingus, Pozy and Yeti all get thurs???? Am sure somebody oot there can enlighten us or even add to the list.

----------


## Anonymous

:Frown:   Is er any chance that there actually is going to be a reunion this year or hev ah bin gettin all  exkited fur nuthin  ::

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Ok everyone the date has been changed to 16th May 2003, that will signify 25 years since we started WHS in 1978. So now we need an idea of numbers to work out how much grub we need to order.

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Well choost in case anybody is hevin a wee lookie at iss thread, we have changed the date and venue again, now it will be in the Dounreay club on the 25th July. We shall have it changed on the main reunions postings, where contact details will be available for tickets which are now on sale.

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Time is drawing near and we need as many numbers as possible to make this a memorable occasion. Can youcontact the following people if you havent already and buy a ticket please:-

Jackie More 01955 605776

Lesley MacDonald 01955 605359

----------


## cathreine smith

::   hi my name catherine smith was catherine stewart am 37 years old and i went to wick high shcool in that year but sad to say did find my nane on your list went to school with mary reid  :Frown:  . please cant you keep me in touch with the reuion date thanks.

----------


## Audrey Bruce

Hi Catherine, Unfortunately the reunion has been and gone. We did try and contact as many folk as possible and like yourself some names were not on the list. But there is word of another reunion possibly when we are all 40 in three years time, hopefully we will perfect the art of contacting folk and no-one will be left out.

----------

